# I need a hug



## EggyBread (Dec 16, 2014)

This is very not makeup related, but I need to talk. As some of you know, I have chronic health issues. They're complicated, and I won't go into much detail here. Today, my GI doctor finally straight up told me that "stomach bugs," you know the ones that are uncomfortable for a day or two for most people, are going to land me in the hospital pretty much without fail. I'm also extra susceptible to getting these infections in the first place. After all the hospitalizations recently, I guess I knew something was wrong. It just sucks that there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 16, 2014)

Big HUGS!!  Two arms and 16 paws!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, I hope you can make a quick recovery! You get ALL. THE. HUGS.  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:

PS - Why is this error a thing? 



> You have posted a message with more emoticons than this community allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear. I know quite a few people with GI problems and they're always in so much pain, I couldn't even imagine. :hugs:  :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Oh, I hope you can make a quick recovery! You get ALL. THE. HUGS.  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:
> 
> PS - Why is this error a thing?


Idk, I came across it for using too many santas in a Secret Santa post

maybe @@Director can do something about it?


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows @@ZeeOmega @ @@EggyBread

Maximum number of emoticons per post changed from 10 to 50!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/b[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 16, 2014)

:hugs3:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

ALL THE HUGS! :hugs3:

Totally feel you on this. I also struggle with some pretty ridiculous chronic GI issues &amp; I know how horrible it can be. PM me if you ever need to vent/chat!  :flowers:


----------



## BSquared (Dec 16, 2014)

All the hugs!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Dec 16, 2014)

All the Hugs  :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:   :hugs3:


----------



## Deareux (Dec 16, 2014)

ALL OF THE HUGS!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 16, 2014)

Hug bomb launched. Expect contact in 3-2-1...


----------



## Shalott (Dec 17, 2014)

So many hugs! :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3: :hugs3:


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2014)

@@EggyBread @ @@Shalott @@Cultfigure @@Deareux @@West Coast Beauty Addict @@BSquared @@kawaiimeows @@ZeeOmega @@ZeeOmega

We're happy to increase the maximum number of emoticons for this reason. This change is now global on the forums. :sunshine:


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> This is very not makeup related, but I need to talk. As some of you know, I have chronic health issues. They're complicated, and I won't go into much detail here. Today, my GI doctor finally straight up told me that "stomach bugs," you know the ones that are uncomfortable for a day or two for most people, are going to land me in the hospital pretty much without fail. I'm also extra susceptible to getting these infections in the first place. After all the hospitalizations recently, I guess I knew something was wrong. It just sucks that there's nothing I can do about it.


*hugs*

Have you been tested for Celiac's Disease.


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 24, 2014)

Hugs, hugs, and awaaaay


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm back in the hospital. They found something that indicates a growth in my parathyroids. I will be having surgery to have the affected glands removed. The idea of surgery on my necl is freaking me out.


----------



## sasha3000 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sending hugs your way.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 31, 2014)

Hugs.


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 31, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I'm back in the hospital. They found something that indicates a growth in my parathyroids. I will be having surgery to have the affected glands removed. The idea of surgery on my necl is freaking me out.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## EggyBread (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you, everyone. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Dagna (Apr 15, 2015)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hugggg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2016)

I wish you return to health.


----------

